# anybody have any experience with



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.huntingclub.com/Main/default.aspx
i got a thing in the mail to become a member. theyre running a special it seems too good to be true. its $1 a month, and they are giving me there starter kit for free. check out the website let me know what ya'all think? they also say if im not satisfied they will refund all my dues paid :dunno:


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

here's some interesting comments about them

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071114193924AAUWMFZ


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I googled and found that link and a bunch more just like it. They all say the same thing, about half of the people call it a scam and the other half like the magazine but have other complaints.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use to get all that junk when I was younger. They would send return address lables, note pads, all kinds of cheap little crap to me in the mail, wanting me to send them money for more like it or magazines etc... I just kept the free crap & riped up the subscription request part & trashed it.


----------



## rebelbowtie (Apr 6, 2009)

i posted this on some other forums and also did a google search looks like the 'free' stuff they send you. if you want to keep it you have to pay for it???? otherwise send it back. seems like its a scam.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

rebelbowtie said:


> i posted this on some other forums and also did a google search looks like the 'free' stuff they send you. if you want to keep it you have to pay for it???? otherwise send it back. seems like its a scam.


I didnt send them anything. If they didnt want me to have the stuff for free they shouldnt have sent it to me in the first place...


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

for a dollar a month I say keep the free stuff


----------

